
How to Find and Contact the Electoral Voters? - btcboss
The electoral voters seem like mysterious people. I&#x27;ve looked online and haven&#x27;t been able to find out who they are. I don&#x27;t think they are hidden on purpose, I just don&#x27;t think any website has a public directory. How can we find out who they are&#x2F;how to contact them?
======
pmorici
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=list+of+electors+2016](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=list+of+electors+2016)

